# Consumer rights: Jeans stitching came apart after a few months



## wheeler (23 Jan 2006)

Ok.. here's the deal.

November 2005 - bought pair of jeans costing 200 euros
May 2006 - returned jeans as crotch stitching came apart. Was told the same jeans not in stock so come back again
August 2006 - same story as may 2006
November 2006 - returned jeans and was told that jeans in stock but now it's a year later so no refund/swap allowed.

Only proof of being at store was a note in the 'book' of customer details and phone number to be called when jeans in stock. Not dated.

Proof of purchase via lazer transaction statement.

Complaints manager in store upheld department managers decision without discussion with me.
Have written to store manager in december with no reply.

My take: was stupid not to take names each time I went back but it is (apparently) a very very very reputable expensive high street store commonly known by 2 letters and didn't feel I would ever have trouble. Took word of sales person each time that I should just return a couple of months later when item in stock. Never a mention that there might be a problem with return.

So what next?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

If the goods were faulty then you are entitled to a full refund. I'm not sure what impact the delay might have on matters but if I was you I would try one last time (quoting the relevant statutory legislation if possible) and then escalate the matter to the [broken link removed] and/or .


----------



## Humpback (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

I would think that after 6 months you'd have been extremely luck to have even been given a pair of replacement jeans.

For stitching to come apart, especially in the crotch area, (trying not to be crude about this), but the amount of wear and tear that occurs there could possibly be deemed as normal wear and tear. The fact that the stitching didn't come apart straight away when first worn would indicate that the goods weren't initially faulty.

Who's to know, for example, that you didn't wear the jeans every day, for 12hrs a day for 6 months. I'm not suggesting that you did - but how are the shop to know.

As far as I know, there is no specific legislation on how long the Sale of Goods Act would apply on a new purchase, but I suppse a measure of common sense would apply.

Based on that, I'd reckon personally that after 6 months, given the type of product, and the "fault", you're pushing your luck. I think that the lesson learned is that spending €200 on a pair of jeans, which have proven to be of poor quality, is probably a bit mad.


----------



## michaelm (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*



			
				whelanfiona said:
			
		

> . . bought pair of jeans costing 200 euros . . So what next?


I think an appearance on 'Show me the Money' might be next.


----------



## wheeler (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

We're all very funny! Well - before I lose all repect on this site, it's easier to state 'I' than 'a friend' when asking for advice so I would not disagree at all that an appearance on Show me the Money would be of benefit.

Well - I have to say that I disagree with Ronan. No matter where I buy a jeans.. be it low end or high end - I would expect it to last more than 6 months. And all things being equal they do last in general.

I know what you are saying about the shop not knowing if the jeans were well worn during that time - but it can been seen from other areas of the jeans that they weren't not.

Anyhow.. thanks for the advice. I'll try one more time.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*



			
				whelanfiona said:
			
		

> Well - before I lose all repect on this site


 Over a single smart comment? Seems a bit fickle...


----------



## michaelm (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*



			
				whelanfiona said:
			
		

> No matter where I buy a jeans.. be it low end or high end - I would expect it to last more than 6 months.


How much longer would you expect them to last?  Would you expect a 1 year, or maybe a 3 year, warranty/guarantee with jeans?  You got the best part of a year out of the original & replacement jeans.  This sounds reasonable enough to me.  Also, a sense of humour and a thick skin are probably required to get the most out of AAM.


----------



## Humpback (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*



			
				whelanfiona said:
			
		

> Well - I have to say that I disagree with Ronan. No matter where I buy a jeans.. be it low end or high end - I would expect it to last more than 6 months. And all things being equal they do last in general.


 
That's fair enough. But remember that the shop too will point out that the crotch area will get more wear and tear than any other part of the jeans.


----------



## Vanilla (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

In fairness to Fiona, saying 'before I lose all respect on this site' is very different to 'before I lose all respect *for* this site'. I have the feeling her tongue in cheek remark is being taken up wrongly.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

My mistake. Apologies!


----------



## redbhoy (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

Years ago a 'friend' of mine (really), paid about IR£80 for a pair of runners. They ripped at the seams after about 9 months so he went back to the shop and complained. They refused a refund or replacement so he rang the consumer info line and they told him to go back in and say that he was talking to them and the runners werent of merchantable quality and that after paying that price for a new pair of runners he expected to get a lot more than 9 months out of them. When he went back in with this little bit of info he got his replacement runners.
I had a problem with a shirt from BT2 before and found the manager to be a condescending little witch. I stood my ground and gave as good as i got and ended up getting a full refund. 
Sometimes i think they take advantage of the Irish lackadaisical attitude and try use this to confuse people into thinking that they're inthe wrong and will just accept and walk away with no rewards.


----------



## Swallows (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

I cant imagine anyone paying 200€ for jeans. Last week I bought three pairs at tesco for €4.50 each. Its probably the same material as is in the pair costing €200. Surely jeans are jeans? They look the same and can anyone tell the difference.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

_Penny's_ jeans are cheap (and they do me) but definitely wear out quicker than more expensive makes.


----------



## Humpback (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> _Penny's_ jeans are cheap (and they do me) but definitely wear out quicker than more expensive makes.


 
Or do you just wear them more because they're cheaper, and therefore not kept for "special occasions" only like you'd do with expensive ones?


----------



## wheeler (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

Well - things got a little heated last night! Thanks to Vanilla man for putting things straight. 

MichaelM - there was no replacement jeans at any stage.

Redbhoy - I had the same problem a number of years ago with boots after 6 months. In my case though the shop took them back on the spot and gave me a new pair so there was no messing around. Incidentally - the shop in question was a family run store so perhaps goodwill means more to them than a big high street store.

So - I will let you all know the outcome (if there is one other than nothing).


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*



			
				ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Or do you just wear them more because they're cheaper, and therefore not kept for "special occasions" only like you'd do with expensive ones?


I don't have any expensive jeans. I'm just comparing the wear of the _Penny's_ ones to my experiences wearing the likes of _Wranglers _years ago. Maybe my crotch is more lively these days?


----------



## LIVERLIPS (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*

I bought a pair of cords from a spanish shop in Blanchardstown early last year and as they where black and a dressy fit i kept them for good wear and did not wear them much. As i was about to go out the door with my boyfriend he noticed that the pocket had totally slit and come of from the cords. Luckily it was noticed before i went out. So next day i brought them back to the shop (this was in November) and they could see that they where not worn much they do have tag with bar code so this tells them how much they cost. The manager just told me to pick out a pair in the shop and they where so nice plus i did not have a receipt. If it is visible that there is a fault with them they should give a refund or replace them.


----------



## ajapale (25 Jan 2006)

The consumer rights mantra is Repair, Replace, Refund.

In my opinion the store could have offered to Repair the stitching in the first instance.

aj


----------



## michaelm (26 Jan 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*



			
				whelanfiona said:
			
		

> MichaelM - there was no replacement jeans at any stage.


Right you are, I misread your post. I'll get back in my box now and mind my own business.


----------



## wheeler (6 Mar 2006)

Update for anyone that is interested - I sent the store manager a letter outlining what happened and what I wanted and hey presto! No problem - can't do enough for me now. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Cati76 (6 Mar 2006)

I should do the same, as I got boots in December, and the sole is in bits....And I don't wear them all the time, or walk too much with them either (even when they are really comfy)...


----------



## casiopea (7 Mar 2006)

*Re: Consumer rights*



> I think an appearance on 'Show me the Money' might be next.





> I cant imagine anyone paying 200€ for jeans. Last week I bought three pairs at tesco for €4.50 each. Its probably the same material as is in the pair costing €200. Surely jeans are jeans? They look the same and can anyone tell the difference.



People, how are comments like these constructive? So what if you wouldnt spend 200euro on jeans (whats that got to do with the OP's request?) someone who does is just as entitled to good customer service as any of us.

whelanfiona, well done on following the issue up with that store, unfortunately its always very important to record names and dates when made promises over the counter like you were in May 2006.  Well done again.

cas.


----------

